# Help Identify this Piece



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This should be easy..but I'm having trouble finding it. Anyone dare to take a stab?

_My quick and lousy mock-up: 
https://onlinesequencer.net/1092681_

I swore it was by Grieg, but I'm listening around and can't find it :tiphat:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

C'mon, no takers? *I know my mock-up is  excruciating  * don't know wtf I was thinking with measure 3 

but how is there no one who knows this beautiful and whimsical melody? Is it Grieg?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Doesn't play on my computer...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have the same "problem" it just won't play.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Doesn't play on my computer...





Rogerx said:


> I have the same "problem" it just won't play.


I converted it to an MP3 midi now it sounds even worse :lol: added weird noises. Please forgive me whatever composer this is. Please halp

https://www.zamzar.com/uploadComple...3df9b06e5eb7817fcf659d210&email=false&tcs=Z78


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I could play it. Perhaps some Norwegian folksyness/Grieg Lyric Pieces or Grieg/Dances to it, but I'm definitely not sure.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

That sounds like Daftus Inanius the Elder, but the name of the piece escapes me.


----------

